# Otter Keeper



## luckynumber16 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello everyone 

This may seem like a bizarre request, but does anybody know of someone who has rescued and tamed or bred any otters?

The reason I ask is this: my other half and I are extremely fond of otters and have always sponsored them at zoos, and for our 4 year anniversary I would like very much to take him to meet a tame otter.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

i think you should speak to DEFRA seeing as they are a protected species under law.
http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pe...ses-protect-wildlife/species-protected-eulaw/
think you actually need a british conservationists licence to keep them.
http://www.naturalengland.org.uk/ourwork/regulation/wildlife/species/otters.aspx

as for meeting a tame one i have absolutely no idea.


----------



## luckynumber16 (Oct 19, 2012)

I am well aware that it is unlawful to keep them as a pet and I am not trying to get one as a pet. I was just wondering if I could go and meet a wildlife rescuer, a private citizen as opposed to a zoo, who has a licence to keep them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

luckynumber16 said:


> I am well aware that it is unlawful to keep them as a pet and I am not trying to get one as a pet. I was just wondering if I could go and meet a wildlife rescuer, a private citizen as opposed to a zoo, who has a licence to keep them.


i doubt theres many people that keep them privately and if they do , not sure whether they would allow you to get up close to one i'm leaning with , probably not.
may be worthwhile approaching sanctuaries that have them , such as this one.
Otter Keeper Experience - live Otters, Feeding otters, Otter sanctuary get close to an otter, see otters up close Otters and Butterflies


----------



## luckynumber16 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you  but I've already done that for our anniversary a couple of years ago (we are really that obsessed with otters!)


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Sorry i can't help.But just wondered,have you ever seen the film " ring of bright water?"*


----------



## luckynumber16 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have indeed  I've also read the book. The book is much better and for the film they removed a heck of a lot of truths! I suppose they had to unfortunately. I've also read and seen Tarka the Otter. There is also a really brilliant DVD about the otters of Yellowstone Lake that you can google for. It's from America but region free


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

You could go and stay here 

Beenie the Otter -Bakers Mill, Frampton Mansell


----------



## luckynumber16 (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow!!! That is so amazing! I will drop them an email and ask more about it and possibly go and stay there for our anniversary in February if possible  Thank you! I would never have found out about that - how did you find it??


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

luckynumber16 said:


> Wow!!! That is so amazing! I will drop them an email and ask more about it and possibly go and stay there for our anniversary in February if possible  Thank you! I would never have found out about that - how did you find it??


I knew that some Otters did the country shows occassionally so started by looking if there were any at shows this year


----------



## luckynumber16 (Oct 19, 2012)

This picture is what I'm feeling right now! I hope you are familiar enough with internet memes to really enjoy it 

I had no idea that otters did shows :O I live in the countryside in Cambridgeshire and have never heard of such a thing despite the multitude of country/animal/craft shows that are on all year round!


----------



## luckynumber16 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm hoping that posting this will bump this thread back up. I'm needing further suggestions on how to meet otters because the woman I was supposed to go and see in February for mine and my boyfriend's 4 year anniversary has no recollection of me. She'd told me a couple of months ago to phone back a bit closer to the date and she also wrote me a letter too. So I phoned back to arrange it and she didn't remember ever speaking to me and wants me to just call the day before coming to visit to see if they're free. I can't risk that! So does anybody have any other ideas on how to meet otters up close and personal??


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Whereabouts are you? This place is near me, they have loads of different breeds of otters (as well as other animals) and they do 'keeper for the day' experiences... http://www.newforestwildlifepark.co.uk/

Edit - sorry, just realised you said you'd already done something like this.


----------



## luckynumber16 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you for your reply  I live near Cambridge. I'm really counting on the visit to the otters in the Cotswolds happening regardless even though I might be making a near-4-hour trip for nothing! There doesn't seem to be an alternative. I can't think of anything more awesome as an anniversary present for an emotionally retarded man!


----------

